# OFA vs A-Stamp



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

If your dog gets passing OFA ratings on hips/elbows at 2 years, is there any good reason to do the SV A-stamp too? Future plans with this dog may include a breed survey and shows through USCA, but I am getting conflicting information about being able to do these with OFA ratings.

Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't know, but if a dog has only an A stamp, that means SV? I trying to figure out the pedigree and I got stuck on that.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

If you are doing a USCA breed Survey, OFA Hips/Elbows are okay. I did the SV A Stamp on my dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I do x-rays pretty much now at a year......do prelims at OFA then send them off to the SV for official ratings....since I usually koer my dogs, I like to have the SV ratings and this way I don't have to spend another $500 for x-rays a year later if everything looks good....just did Lucca (Lynx v Wolfstraum) a few weeks ago....her prelims were OFA Good/Normal so off to Germany they go.

Lee


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks. I did hips at 9 months then again at 2 years and got OFA Good/elbows normal. OFA is much easier to submit to and less expensive than the SV. As long as I can do breed survey and show in USCA with my OFA results then I won't bother sending into SV too.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are doing breed survey through USCA, OFA results are enough. If you plan to breed the dog or advertise him for breeding, some breeders and buyers like to see SV results, but if you're primarily operating within the USA, it shouldn't matter if you have SV results.


----------

